# Black Drum--Ft. Morgan



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

Caught on frozen sand fleas on triple Pompano rig yesterday about 2pm between sand bar & shore--water too cold--


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Caught one yesterday about 3:30 on my jig head with a blue minnow between sand bar and shore also. Caught a 28" sand shark last night. Nothing today yet.


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Artificial for the Surf*

Cool--I'm just starting to used Jigs--I have one that looks like a Sand Flea that I've had hits from Flounder. I'm looking for a better artificial bait for Surf Fishing. Any suggestions are welcome--when I have friends visit, I send them out with a Gotcha or Silver Spoon (they always get Ladyfish!) I think this group could identify the best artificial set up for the surf --many visitors would be thankful!!:thumbsup:


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Good weekend. Couple of reds, largest one was 34", couple of nice black drum. I could get used to this surf fishing thing.
Grand daughter was a big help.


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Ft. Morgan Surf choices*

What were you using for the Red's--live shrimp? How bout details on your Surf Set-up. I typically use a Penn 850SS and Slammer for the beach with 20# test mono. I use live and frozen sand fleas because the're free. I seem to only get small Red's on the sand fleas. I plan to use bottom rig with live shrimp next trip. I've tried GULP Crabs with no hits. As always, cut squid and cigar minnows get a mixed bag catch for me--Hardheads, Sharks, Rays, and the occasional Pompano and Bluefish. I'm looking for the perfect Bluefish set-up, haven't found it yet. :yes:


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Both reds were caught on peeled dead shrimp from the seafood store up the road. I was using a pompano rig from wal mart with the yellow floats. I guess the pompano left the week before and I couldn't find any sand fleas out there. It seemed like when I peeled the shrimp I caught fewer trash fish. My rig was just an inexpensive pier/surf combo from academy sports with 17# test. I probably wouldn't have caught the reds had I not been holding the rod. Both reds picked up the bait and started bringing it back to me. The 34" red had been foul hooked in the tail recently I removed a new looking brass hook from her tail as I was releasing her. I bet that was a helluva fight who ever had tail hooked her.
I caught the shark on a previously frozen finger mullet about 8:00 pm. Both reds were caught about 6:30-7:00 am Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Ft. Morgan Red*







I had never thought of peeling the shrimp? Looks like it worked well--this Red was caught on live sand fleas on a similar Walmart Pompano rig with the Yellow floats. I think someone should put a "how to" guide in each rental house and condo as I know everyone visiting would like to catch a Redfish!! Maybe a big tourist booster?! Thanks for the info--:thumbup:


----------

